# New Routee



## Spencer D (Oct 26, 2007)

I am new to this forum and ned all the help I can get.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi, welcome to the router forums.

Please, don't hesitate or be afraid to ask. There is a wide variety of knowledge here, friendly people willing to help.


----------

